# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος στο Καματερό

## teraw

Γεια χαρά, 
είμαι ο κόμβος TeraW(#12334) και θέλω να με βοηθήσετε στην επιλογή εξοπλισμού για να συνδεθώ στο awmn. έχω ανεβάσει φώτο στο wind και έχω scanάρει το awmn-45, ένα koyros-ym και ένα BS 2 HOTSPOT από την ταράτσα με φορητό. Στο wind είδα ότι έχω los με τα AP Alexandros (#45)-1.03 km, marius (#4704)-0.703 km και ttel (#6275)-1.269 km. Εγώ νομίζω ότι θέλω μια κεραία (panel ή grid) και ένα AP (D-Link ή ότι μου προτείνετε, προτιμώ να μην στήσω PC στην ταράτσα).Περιμένω νέα σας για να ξεκινησω. Επίσης μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε μια οικονομική λύση (έστω κι αν χρειαστεί να φτιαξω μόνος μου κεραια) και μία λύση αυξημένων δυνατοτήτων?

----------


## JB172

Καλωσήρθες !

Μια πολύ καλή λύση για client είναι το Ovislink WL-5460AP http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?...ess=7892953328
Για κεραία, καλύτερα είναι να βάλεις δορυφορικό πιάτο 80cm (κάποιο που να μπορεί να κοιτάει χαμηλά (Xtreme-Buroba-Europa, Gibertini) + feeder 2.4 Ghz πχ:http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?...ess=7892953328

Καλώδιο για να συνδέσεις το Ovislink με το feeder πάρε τύπου LMR400 ή παρόμοιο. Connectors αν θυμάμαι καλά θέλει Νtype male + Rsma female.
To καλώδιο+connectors το κατασκευάζουν και στο http://www.priveshop.gr (ρώτα τους)

Το Ovislink μπορείς να το τοποθετήσεις σε ένα μικρό αδιάβροχο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί στην ταράτσα (πάνω στον ιστό του πιάτου) για να έχεις όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες απώλειες.
Θα το τροφοδοτήσεις μέσω UTP καλωδίου με POE ή απευθείας χωρίς POE (αν η απόσταση στο επιτρέπει)

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα κάπως.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Επικοινώνησε κατ΄αρχή με τον πιο κοντινό σ΄εσένα κομβούχο.
Εναλλακτική πρόταση με μικρότερο ενδεχομένως συνολικό κόστος και πολύ καλή απόδοση είναι τα παρακάτω:
EZ3_v2 PCB + Outdoor Enclosure + PoE Bundle
Equinox 2.4GHz 24dBi Die Cast Grid N Male pigtail

Επιπλέον των παραπάνω θα χρειαστείς μόνο καλώδιο ethernet και κάποιον ιστό (ή στήριγμα για την κεραία).

----------


## teraw

Γειά.Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια και την άμεση απόκριση. Η λύση που μου προτείνει ο dti μου φαίνεται πιο καλή γιατί εδώ που είμαι πιάνει τρελό αέρα και το πιατο θα μου δημιουργούσε πρόβλήματα. Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πέιτε παν υπάρχει γνωστό μαγαζί που θα μπορούσα άμεσα να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## JB172

Mπορείς και στα 2 access point να χρησιμοποιήσεις την grid κεραία που σου πρότεινε ο αγαπητός dti.
Οτι και αν επιλέξεις να βάλεις όμως, στήριξέ το καλά.
Ρώτα στα καταστήματα που σου προτείναμε αν υπάρχει άμεσα διαθέσιμος ο εξοπλισμός που θέλεις να αγοράσεις.

----------


## marius

Καλως ηρθες γειτονα,και Χρονια Πολλα
σου εχω στειλει PM με το τηλεφωνο μου.
Αποτι ειδα στην Foto εχεις καλη οπτικη προς εμενα.
Για οτι χρειαστης παρε τηλ  ::   ::  
Να κανονισουμε εντος της εβδομαδας να κανουμε και ενα σκαναρισμα!!!

----------


## fengi1

Γεια και απο μενα και χρονια πολλα.
Και εγω νεος ειμαι διπλα απεναντι σου και προσπαθω εδω και αρκετες μερες να συνδεθω.

Αντε με το καλο να τα καταφερουμε  ::

----------


## marius

> Γεια και απο μενα και χρονια πολλα.
> Και εγω νεος ειμαι διπλα απεναντι σου και προσπαθω εδω και αρκετες μερες να συνδεθω.
> 
> Αντε με το καλο να τα καταφερουμε


Κάνε λίγο υπομονή ακόμα.
θα σου σύστηνα να γυρίσεις το πιάτο σου προς εμένα Awmn-4704,αλλα την τελευταία φορά που δοκιμάσαμε από την ταράτσα σου δεν είχαμε και τόσο καλό σήμα λόγο του 2οροφου που βρίσκεται στο λόφο.
Δοκίμασε και πες μου με τι σήμα με πιάνεις!!

----------


## fengi1

Δυστυχως marius τιποτα πιανω απο εκεινη την πλευρα.

----------


## teraw

Γειά fengi1. Μην απογοητευεσαι. Όταν αυξανονται οι κόμβοι δημιουργούνται νέες προοπτικές.

----------


## marius

Τι εγινε ρε Μπαμπη?
Θα στησουμε τον κομβο?

----------


## simfun

Άντε Μπάμπη, μπες και συ στην παρέα μας  ::

----------


## marius

Simfun, που εισαι εσυ ρε Φιλε?
Ολα καλα???  ::   ::

----------


## simfun

> Simfun, που εισαι εσυ ρε Φιλε?
> Ολα καλα???


Όλα καλά. Χαίρομαι που ανεβαίνει η παλιά μου γειτονιά  ::  Τον Μπάμπη πρέπει να τον ξέρω. Από τη μεριά του αδερφού μου τίποτα νεότερο αλλά σίγουρα θα στήσουμε κάτι και κει.  ::

----------


## marius

Μεσα στον μηνα θα κανονισω να βρεθουμε,εδω,στο Καματερο 
για κανα καφε,ετσι να τα πουμε λιγο.
Σε περιμενω  ::   ::

----------


## teraw

γεια,
πηρα το C-Class για δοκιμές που είχα ζητήσει οπότε τώρα μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε δοκιμές. Για το καφεδάκι που λέτε είμαι μέσα αλλα μονο σαββατοκύριακα μπορώ οπότε κανονίστε το.

----------


## fengi1

Αντε γειτονα . σηκωσε κανα if , εγω ενα μηνα τερα ολο scan κατα εκει γυρω κανω στα 5 με 3 if.

----------


## marius

> γεια,
> πήρα το C-Class για δοκιμές που είχα ζητήσει .


ο ρουτερ είναι έτοιμος και λειτουργεί με Mikrotik και Quagga.
Το ερχόμενο ΣΚ θα τον σηκώσουμε(τον Κομβο)
Εσύ Αντώνη έβαλες και τον Θανάση στο ‘παιχνίδι’?

----------


## fengi1

Μαριε τον παλευω το φιλο του Αντωνη.

Του ειπα τι client τι BB με 2 if.
Το κοστος πανω κατω το ιδιο ειναι. Θα δωσει που θα δωσει 150 για client.
Δεινει κατι παραπανω.

Θα δουμε, οτι αποφασισει.

Υ.Γ. πριν λιγο εκανα και το 2ο μου λινκ conect  ::

----------


## marius

> Υ.Γ. πριν λιγο εκανα και το 2ο μου λινκ conect


Αντε καλη συνεχεια  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Ευχαριστω Μαριε. Οπως επισης ευχαριστω και σενα μια και ησουν ο πρωτος που ανεβηκε στην ταρατσα μου με το laptop.

Για τον αδερφο σου τι να πω. Θα με βρισει στο τελος. Μολις βρω τα δυσκολα και δε ξερω κατι τον παιρνω voip και τον ζαλιζω να μου μαθαινει  ::

----------


## marius

Μπάμπη, το Λινκ είναι Up  ::   ::   ::  
Κλείδωσε αμέσως στα 54  ::   ::  
Θα κανονίσουμε κάποια στιγμή να κεντράρουμε καλύτερα.
Τώρα αναμένουμε τον Poseidwn να ετοιμαστεί και αυτός.
Να σημειώσουμε ότι ο κόμβος τρέχει με Mikrotik και Quagga  ::

----------


## fengi1

Παιδια σημερα ειμουν σκαρφαλωμενοςσ στον πυργο του poseidwn.
δε καταφερα να δω που εισαστε.

Παντως ο Poseidwn μεσα στην εβδομαδα απο οτι μου ειπε θα ειναι ετοιμος για το link με teraw.

marius Ο θανασης ειναι απο χτες στο παιχνιδι . Ας ειναι καλα ο antonisst , φαγαμε αρκετες ωρες εκει.
Σημερα πηγα και του εβαλα και μια δευτερη ethernet αλλα ακομα εκρεμει να βρουμε πως στελνει τις ΙΡ 10.* το κολο fritzzzzz adsl router του στο ovislink.

----------


## petrogazz

Μπάμπη στη Σύρο θα κάνεις τίποτα; Άντε γιατί σε χρειαζόμαστε για κάνα vpn μέσω πανεπιστημίου. Το δίκτυο εξαπλώνεται με γοργούς ρυθμούς.

----------


## marius

Τι έγινε ρε Μπάμπη ,μέχρι την Θεσσαλονίκη φτάνει η φήμη σου????
Και κάτι άλλο ,έπεσε ο κόμβος σου  ::   ::  
Εάν προλάβω μετά θα πάω να τον σηκώσω μιας και ο Poseidwn είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος  ::

----------


## petrogazz

> Τι έγινε ρε Μπάμπη ,μέχρι την Θεσσαλονίκη φτάνει η φήμη σου????


και ακόμα παραπέρα, ο Μπάμπης είναι world class! Περιμένω να συνέλθει από τις διακοπές του για να ξεκινήσει και στην Σύρο καμιά επαφή με τα παιδιά στο ασύρματο δίκτυο εκεί.

----------


## marius

Σήμερα έγινε μια προσπάθεια να βγει το Λινκ με τον Poseidwn 5023 
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν καταφέραμε να ρίξουμε το σήμα κάτω από -78dbm
Μάλλον υπάρχει ένα κτίριο ανάμεσα μας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

ασχημο αυτο  ::

----------


## marius

> ασχημο αυτο


Ότι έγινε στην περίπτωση Fengi-Marius συμβαίνει και εδώ!!
Υπάρχει ένα διώροφο σπίτι αναμεσα τους και έτσι δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή  ::

----------


## nstergi

καλημερα,

ο κομβος foobar 7736 διαθετει ενα ελευθερο i/f στα 5 g για αμεση συνδεση.

οπτικη υπαρχει με τον teraw απο την μερια μου, εχω στειλει pm αλλα δεν υπαρχει απαντηση προς το παρον.

οποιος αλλος πιστευει οτι υπαρχει οπτικη (ακομα και για δοκιμες) και θελει ββλινκ ας μου στειλει pm

ευχαριστω

νικος απο foobar 7736

----------


## marius

Καλησπερα Νικο,
Τον κομβο του teraW τον εχω αναλαβει εγω για λιγο καιρο και πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η προταση σου, θα ηθελα να καναμε μια δοκιμη.
Ειχαμε κανει πιο παλια κουβεντα για τον κομβο schia-10814 αλλα λογο μη οπτικης επαφης δεν προχωρισαμε.
Μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε και απο τον κομβο μου Marius-4704 μιας και προς εσενα υπαρχει ενα περασμα απο την μερια μου.

Μαριος

----------


## nstergi

μαριε εχεις pm

----------


## marius

Δεν εχει ερθει ακομα(το PM)

----------


## nstergi

σε ποιο κομβο να γυρισω πρωτα?

στον δικο σου ή του teraw?

----------


## marius

στον δικο μου

----------


## marius

Μετά από ένα χρόνο απραξίας επιτέλους υπάρχει κίνηση στον κόμβο.  ::   ::  
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα αλλάξουμε τον σκληρό με CF 
και θα γυρίσουμε την Grid προς τον #13620 XRTC
Άντε να δούμε θα κλείσει ο κύκλος  ::

----------


## nstergi

> Μετά από ένα χρόνο απραξίας επιτέλους υπάρχει κίνηση στον κόμβο.   
> Πιο συγκεκριμένα, την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα αλλάξουμε τον σκληρό με CF 
> και θα γυρίσουμε την Grid προς τον #13620 XRTC
> Άντε να δούμε θα κλείσει ο κύκλος



αν ξυπνησει και το λινκ xrtc-ποσειδωνα καλα θα ειναι...  :: 

τα σεβη μου

----------


## klarabel

@ Μάριε ο #13620 XRTC θα λείπει όλη την εβδομάδα, θα μου αφήσει μάλλον αύριο κλειδί της εξόπορτας για να κεντράρουμε το λίνκ. Υποψήφιο λίνκ ακόμα με shadow ή και #15465 που είναι σχεδόν ετοιμος.

@ Nstergi Το λίνκ XRTC - Poseidwn το έκοψε ο δεύτερος λέγοντας ότι δεν "...είχε traffic" , ενώ τώρα έχει ..μηδενικό διότι όλο το traffic περνάει (και σωστά βέβαια) από τον fengi, χωρίς να ειδοποιήσει κανένα. 
Εχει όμως γυρίσματα ο καιρός .......!!

----------


## nstergi

> @ Nstergi Το λίνκ XRTC - Poseidwn το έκοψε ο δεύτερος λέγοντας ότι δεν "...είχε traffic" , ενώ τώρα έχει ..μηδενικό διότι όλο το traffic περνάει (και σωστά βέβαια) από τον fengi, χωρίς να ειδοποιήσει κανένα. 
> Εχει όμως γυρίσματα ο καιρός .......!!


οκ Κωστα 

Αρα ο xrtc εχει δυο (2) ελευθερα, επαναλαμβανω ΔΥΟ ελευθερα  ::

----------


## marius

Κώστα, τον 15465 δεν τον βλέπει ,όσο για τον shadow δεν έχει νόημα αφού 
αυτός αλλά και εγώ έχουμε λινκ με τα Πατήσια.
Την Τετάρτη έρχεται ο κομβουχος όποτε μέχρι το ερχόμενο ΣΚ πρέπει να έχει βγει 
το λινκ(εάν υπάρχει βέβαια οπτική από τον XRTC)

----------


## karsudan

Παιδια καλημερα,

Μηπως μπορω να στριμωχτω και εγω προς τα εκει με το ελευθερο if μου??  ::  

(εχω ηδη link με marius)

----------


## marius

Σήμερα βγήκε και το 2ο λινκ με τον XRTC-13620.  ::  
Μένει μόνο ψιλόκεντράρισμα και από τους δυο. Πάντως με Nstreme πιάσαμε τα 40Mbps.

@:Παναγιώτη, ο teraw έχει με μένα όποτε δεν έχει νόημα.
Καλό θα ήταν να έβρισκες λινκ προς Ίλιον, Πετρούπολη, Περιστέρι η με κάποιον κοντινό σου. Με γνώμονα πάντα ,ποσά hops σε χωρίζουν από τον υποψήφιο κόμβο.
Μέχρι 5 hops πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζει να κανεις λινκ.

----------

